# Q&a



## Shimmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Lets start a Q&A thread. 
We'll just ask questions, and the ones we can (or want to) answer we'll quote them and keep asking.  It's just a kind of roundtable style discussion, very organic, and no real rules other than the regular forum rules. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Just thought this would be a fun way for everyone to get to know each other a little better.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Lets start a Q&A thread. Quote the person above you and ask them a question, it doesn't have to be totally superficial but it doesn't necessarily have to be totally personal either, just something about them you'd like to know. 

When you're quoted, before you can ask another question, you've got to answer the question asked of you.  If more than one person asks a question of the same user at the same time, the user only has to answer the first one.

Just thought this would be a fun way for everyone to get to know each other a little better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm sure you've been asked this before, probably even more than once on here haha ;p But is your red hair natural? Have you ever dyed it any other color?
I think it's super gorgeous. Love red hair


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_I'm sure you've been asked this before, probably even more than once on here haha ;p But is your red hair natural? Have you ever dyed it any other color?
I think it's super gorgeous. Love red hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
naturally, I am a redhead but not this color, this is definitely my hair amped up and then some.  
I've been brown, black, and blond.  I've got pics floating around somewhere with the blond, but I can't imagine being anything but a redhead now.  If I ever change colors it'll be to a hershey brown similar to Adriana Lima's color.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_I'm sure you've been asked this before, probably even more than once on here haha ;p But is your red hair natural? Have you ever dyed it any other color?
I think it's super gorgeous. Love red hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Have you ever met someone on the street you've been instantly attracted to and acted on it, either by getting their number or flirting with them, and followed through with it?


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Have you ever met someone on the street you've been instantly attracted to and acted on it, either by getting their number or flirting with them, and followed through with it?_

 
Nope, I've never met anybody that I'd like to go past flirting with in the street in my city 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If I did though, I for sure be getting their number and trying to get to know them. Seems very unlikely though.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Have you ever met someone on the street you've been instantly attracted to and acted on it, either by getting their number or flirting with them, and followed through with it?_

 
What's your biggest fear?


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_What's your biggest fear?_

 
Looks like it'll just be you and me til everyone wakes up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Um. Failure. Or loss of control.  Or allowing someone else to know my soul. 

Nothing physical frightens me (except midgets and strap ons) but anything that requires bare emotion makes me very uncomfortable.  


How do you know when to trust someone?


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_How do you know when to trust someone?_

 
I'm not sure if I'm getting this 100% but I'll try 8D

I don't think there's a "deciding factor" in when I trust someone. I'm generally pretty open to everyone, and I guess the more I talk to the person and see what type of person they _actually_ are, I can trust them. Like once I can see under their skin, they can see under mine.


Do you believe in soul mates, or that there's one person above all who is your perfect match?


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I'm not sure if I'm getting this 100% but I'll try 8D

I don't think there's a "deciding factor" in when I trust someone. I'm generally pretty open to everyone, and I guess the more I talk to the person and see what type of person they actually are, I can trust them. Like once I can see under their skin, they can see under mine.


Do you believe in soul mates, or that there's one person above all who is your perfect match?_

 
This is a pretty organic process so we'll just roll with the way we're going, just asking and answering the questions because honestly, I'm rolling along on almost 24 hrs up w/o rest and I'm probably incoherent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I believe that a soul mate isn't restricted to one person, because I think that our souls are reflected in so many pieces in so many different people.  Sometimes someone's a greater reflection than other people are.  Those people, we call soul mates.  I don't know if there's a Mr/Mrs Right, or if it's just Mr/Mrs RightNow.  I don't know the answer to that question.  I'd like to think that more than one person can love me completely during my life, and that I can love more than one person completely, though wholly differently, throughout the chapters of my life. 


How do you define "dealbreakers" when it comes to relationships?


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Looks like it'll just be you and me til everyone wakes up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Um. Failure. Or loss of control.  Or allowing someone else to know my soul. 

Nothing physical frightens me (except midgets and strap ons) but anything that requires bare emotion makes me very uncomfortable.  


How do you know when to trust someone?_

 
Omg I'm scared of midgets too :[ It's horrible, but they just freak me out.

I don't really know when to trust somebody fully, I've always got suspicions. I really hate it.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_Omg I'm scared of midgets too :[ It's horrible, but they just freak me out.

I don't really know when to trust somebody fully, I've always got suspicions. I really hate it._

 
This is a fun idea and all, but I'm totally confused.
Who's question am I supposed to answer and who's supposed to answer my question.... which happens to be:

Do you love garlic cheese bread?

_i do..._


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_How do you define "dealbreakers" when it comes to relationships?_

 
I think the biggest dealbreaker in a relationship would be if someone couldn't accept/respect my views. If we can't respect each other what do we have? D:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Do you love garlic cheese bread?

i do..._

 
Love garlic
Love cheese
Love bread
Love them together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





In a situation where you were pregnant and it was either your life, or the baby's life, which would you choose?

Hope that isn't too "deep" for the not deep thoughts board.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_In a situation where you were pregnant and it was either your life, or the baby's life, which would you choose?

Hope that isn't too "deep" for the not deep thoughts board._

 
depends on how far along the pregnancy was and for what reason either one of us had to be sacrificed. Also it depends on the conditionss and blah blah blah.


Yeah, that was pretty deep.
I'm gonna look at myself in the mirror and cry for 10 minutes now.


Do you enjoy pulling pranks on people? What was the greatest prak you've ever pulled?


----------



## SuSana (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_depends on how far along the pregnancy was and for what reason either one of us had to be sacrificed. Also it depends on the conditionss and blah blah blah.


Yeah, that was pretty deep.
I'm gonna look at myself in the mirror and cry for 10 minutes now.


Do you enjoy pulling pranks on people? What was the greatest prak you've ever pulled?_

 
Pranks are fun but I don't really have the opportunity to pull any.  I don't have any really good ones but I'll tell you the best one pulled on me.  My Dad got my 2 sisters and I up, we got ready for school, were on our way, we get there, it's empty.  It's Saturday.  And April Fools Day.  Thanks Dad!!  I think we were mad lol.


What's the biggest amount of money you've spent on any ONE item.  Not counting a car or house.  What was it?


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_What's the biggest amount of money you've spent on any ONE item.  Not counting a car or house.  What was it?_

 
LASIK.


What is your comfort zone?


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_Omg I'm scared of midgets too :[ It's horrible, but they just freak me out.

I don't really know when to trust somebody fully, I've always got suspicions. I really hate it._

 
I have a big fear of little people too. One of my first memories is of a horirble graphic nighmare of a little person hiding under my porch and murdering my entire family. I was like 5 or 6 when i had it, and can remember crying in my bed all night.  I know i'm twenty three now, and i should be over it, but it's one of thoe things i can't shake.

I'm also super paranoid. lol. Part of me really does think everyone is out to get me. 


What do you think the single most improtant time(s)/moment/event of your life has been, when it comes to making you who you are today?


----------



## Janice (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_What do you think the single most improtant time(s)/moment/event of your life has been, when it comes to making you who you are today?_

 
My childhood. Being disappointed / emotionally tortured by my parents at every phase of my adolescence. I decided I needed to control my own world and to do that I needed to be in charge of myself. At 16 I moved out and never went back nor asked for anything from them. I've done pretty damn well for myself and the motivation was never to be dependent on someone else like I was as a kid/teen on my parents. 

What motivates you?


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_My childhood. Being disappointed / emotionally tortured by my parents at every phase of my adolescence. I decided I needed to control my own world and to do that I needed to be in charge of myself. At 16 I moved out and never went back nor asked for anything from them. I've done pretty damn well for myself and the motivation was never to be dependent on someone else like I was as a kid/teen on my parents. 

What motivates you?_

 
Competition.  I don't like losing on any given situation.


How do you know when to quit?


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_
How do you know when to quit?_

 

I usually don't. But in relationships I do, and it's when I start getting nothing out of the relationship, but still end up feeling tired and drained from it.

What's your heritage, in terms of both ethnicity and nationality?


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_I usually don't. But in relationships I do, and it's when I start getting nothing out of the relationship, but still end up feeling tired and drained from it.

What's your heritage, in terms of both ethnicity and nationality?_

 
Irish Cherokee with the weensiest bit of French mixed in.  I don't claim the French. 

What do you find attractive in members of the _same_ sex?


----------



## claralikesguts (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_What do you find attractive in members of the same sex?_

 
curves, their scent, and their cleanliness.

how about the opposite sex?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Irish Cherokee with the weensiest bit of French mixed in. I don't claim the French. 

What do you find attractive in members of the same sex?_

 
I think thick, bouncy hair and curves look great on girls.

Is anyone planning on watching the Academy Awards?


----------



## MissResha (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_
Nothing physical frightens me (*except midgets and strap ons*)_

 



















 oh sweet jesus thats hilarious!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claralikesguts* 

 
_curves, their scent, and their cleanliness.

how about the opposite sex?_

 
Scent, aggression, and eyes. 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I think thick, bouncy hair and curves look great on girls.

Is anyone planning on watching the Academy Awards?_

 
Jesus what a waste of time.


What's your favorite meal?


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 22, 2009)

Favorite meal is cheese raviolis in tomato sauce with toasted garlic bread.

From scratch.

It's amazing.


Biggest obsession besides makeup?


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Favorite meal is cheese raviolis in tomato sauce with toasted garlic bread.

From scratch.

It's amazing.


Biggest obsession besides makeup?_

 
Movement...pole class, climbing, softball, weight lifting.  I _need_ to move. 


Worst high school memory?


----------



## fintia (Feb 22, 2009)

My favorite meal.. hmmm.. fried chicken he he

What makes you relax?


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Movement...pole class, climbing, softball, weight lifting. I need to move. 


Worst high school memory?_

 
Worst memry was when My shoe heel broke when I was walking across stage to receive an award!! OMG could have died!!

What is your dream fun car and color


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Movement...pole class, climbing, softball, weight lifting.  I need to move. 


Worst high school memory?_

 
Seeing as I still am in high school, my worst memory could change, but so far it would have to be this one guy, my freshman year. He thought I was in love with him. Basically like. "Ohmygod Chad why are you staring at me?" "ohmygod you're so gay get away from me" kind of things

Until he said "I know I'm hot, but you don't have to stare"
And I said "No, you're really not." And he shut up forever.


If you could have one superpower, what would it be and why?


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fintia* 

 
_My favorite meal.. hmmm.. fried chicken he he

What makes you relax?_

 
I never relax unless I've got someone with me I can trust to take over.  There are only two people I trust that far and they're across country and across the ocean right now.  Then again, there are a couple more people slowly entering those ranks. 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Worst memry was when My shoe heel broke when I was walking across stage to receive an award!! OMG could have died!!

What is your dream fun car and color_

 
Orange Jeep Unlimited.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Seeing as I still am in high school, my worst memory could change, but so far it would have to be this one guy, my freshman year. He thought I was in love with him. Basically like. "Ohmygod Chad why are you staring at me?" "ohmygod you're so gay get away from me" kind of things

Until he said "I know I'm hot, but you don't have to stare"
And I said "No, you're really not." And he shut up forever.


If you could have one superpower, what would it be and why?_

 







Do you put out on the first date?


----------



## MissResha (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_
If you could have one superpower, what would it be and why?_

 



the ability to be invisible (so i can rob a few banks lol)



Do you watch the Food Network, and if so, who's your favorite tv chef?


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_







Do you put out on the first date?_

 

A.) OMG SUPERHERO HIGH FIVE!! *is a comic book nerd.* :B

B.) Not usually. Except when I went on a first "date" with a guy I had known for...like, ever. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_
Do you watch the Food Network, and if so, who's your favorite tv chef?_

 

I LOVE food network. I like...Giada de Laurentiis. Mostly because I'm half Italian, and there's nothing like some homecooked Italian food. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Did you enjoy any of the reading you did in high school/college? Which books?


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_
Did you enjoy any of the reading you did in high school/college? Which books?_

 
Catcher in the rye
Great Gatsby
Kindred

<3

What music artist/band can you listen to nonstop forever and ever without getting tired of it?


----------



## fintia (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Catcher in the rye
Great Gatsby
Kindred

<3

What music artist/band can you listen to nonstop forever and ever without getting tired of it?_

 

Alternative rock music!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Catcher in the rye
Great Gatsby
Kindred

<3

What music artist/band can you listen to nonstop forever and ever without getting tired of it?_

 
Zapp & Roger fo sho!


What joke/ quote/ story makes you laugh, no matter how many times you hear it?


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_ 

What joke/ quote/ story makes you laugh, no matter how many times you hear it?_

 

Ooh tough question. Anything from Misheard Lyrics/Kiss this Guy/Am I Right. They get me every time...e.g. misheard from "Addicted to Love": "Might as well face it you're a dick with a glove..." LOL!

If you could live any place in the world for a year, where would it be?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_Ooh tough question. Anything from Misheard Lyrics/Kiss this Guy/Am I Right. They get me every time...e.g. misheard from "Addicted to Love": "Might as well face it you're a dick with a glove..." LOL!

If you could live any place in the world for a year, where would it be?_

 
NEW YORK!

the city, not the person.

Are you excited that tommorow's a Monday?


----------



## couturesista (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_This is a pretty organic process so we'll just roll with the way we're going, just asking and answering the questions because honestly, I'm rolling along on almost 24 hrs up w/o rest and I'm probably incoherent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I believe that a soul mate isn't restricted to one person, because I think that our souls are reflected in so many pieces in so many different people.  Sometimes someone's a greater reflection than other people are.  Those people, we call soul mates.  I don't know if there's a Mr/Mrs Right, or if it's just Mr/Mrs RightNow.  I don't know the answer to that question.  I'd like to think that more than one person can love me completely during my life, and that I can love more than one person completely, though wholly differently, throughout the chapters of my life. 


How do you define "dealbreakers" when it comes to relationships?_

 
The dealbreaker for me is when there's a lack of respect for me, themselves and the relationship.

Do you guys feel more open online than "IRL" (in real life)? I feel like i'm more easy going and friendly online than irl.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_The dealbreaker for me is when there's a lack of respect for me, themselves and the relationship.

Do you guys feel more open online than "IRL" (in real life)? I feel like i'm more easy going and friendly online than irl._

 
The me that's here is the me you get should you ever meet me.
Though I've been told I'm quite intimidating if you're not prepared.  *shrug* I dunno.

Do you shake hands with a firm grip?


----------



## couturesista (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_The me that's here is the me you get should you ever meet me.
Though I've been told I'm quite intimidating if you're not prepared.  *shrug* I dunno.

Do you shake hands with a firm grip?_

 
I'm glad you prepared me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I understand.

I don't like shaking hands, I have a fear of people not washing their hands.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_The dealbreaker for me is when there's a lack of respect for me, themselves and the relationship.

Do you guys feel more open online than "IRL" (in real life)? I feel like i'm more easy going and friendly online than irl._

 
Mmmhmmm. I'm equally goofy irl. And I make tons of crazy expressions, just like I always use a bunch of emoticons xD

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_The me that's here is the me you get should you ever meet me.
Though I've been told I'm quite intimidating if you're not prepared.  *shrug* I dunno.

Do you shake hands with a firm grip?_

 
Not really. I'd rather hug somebody than shake hands. Don't like holding hands with somebody I've just met, but I would hung them.


----------



## couturesista (Feb 23, 2009)

If you won the lottery for say......$ 100 million what would you do with the money?


----------



## couturesista (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_NEW YORK!

the city, not the person.

Are you excited that tommorow's a Monday?_

 
No
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have a long day ahead of me.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_If you won the lottery for say......$ 100 million what would you do with the money?_

 
Buy my own island and move there.


Do you like running?


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_
Do you shake hands with a firm grip?_

 

Yes. I only shake hands in a more formal situation or whatever, but it drives me nuts when people just flop their hand around. Commit to the movement damnit!! D:< 

On that note...do you maintain eye contact with the person you're speaking with?


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_If you won the lottery for say......$ 100 million what would you do with the money?_

 
My husband and I would NEVER let anyone in our families know....1st and foremost....

we would spend it wisely and splurge on vacations, vacation homes and help our families out without them knowing the source of the money...College funds...My husband would never work another day in his life if I had to strap him down to accomplish this. We would basically live very well for a very long time. 


Q: 
Who is the one person from your past dead or alive you wish you could have one conversation with and what would you say


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Buy my own island and move there.


Do you like running?_

 
Love it. Too bad my dead knees die more when I do.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_On that note...do you maintain eye contact with the person you're speaking with?_

 
Yes. Eye contact is like superrr important to me. Unless we're walking and talking or driving and talking. Then eye contact is sparse but usually at climaxes of conversation XD

EDIT: Forgot to ask a question.
Do you feel comfortable leaving your house the moment you wake up? Without doing any form of grooming?


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_On that note...do you maintain eye contact with the person you're speaking with?_

 
Yes, and if there's sexual tension between us, the eye contact will scorch anyone around us. Quite interesting really.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Q: 
Who is the one person from your past dead or alive you wish you could have one conversation with and what would you say_

 
An old friend, and all I would say is, "Do you wish it was me?"

Can you multitask?


----------



## couturesista (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Buy my own island and move there.


Do you like running?_

 
 No, but I'm trying to advanced to running on the treadmill (babysteps)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_My husband and I would NEVER let anyone in our families know....1st and foremost....

we would spend it wisely and splurge on vacations, vacation homes and help our families out without them knowing the source of the money...College funds...My husband would never work another day in his life if I had to strap him down to accomplish this. We would basically live very well for a very long time. 


Q: 
Who is the one person from your past dead or alive you wish you could have one conversation with and what would you say_

 
My Dad, Tish ur making me teary eyed


----------



## couturesista (Feb 23, 2009)

If you could hold a conversation with a controversial person, who would it be and why?


----------



## couturesista (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_Yes. I only shake hands in a more formal situation or whatever, but it drives me nuts when people just flop their hand around. Commit to the movement damnit!! D:< 

On that note...do you maintain eye contact with the person you're speaking with?_

 
Yes
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Yes, and if there's sexual tension between us, the eye contact will scorch anyone around us. Quite interesting really.


An old friend, and all I would say is, "Do you wish it was me?"

Can you multitask?_

 
Yes

What do love and hate that most about your life?


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_If you won the lottery for say......$ 100 million what would you do with the money?_

 
Pay for school and pay for my sister to go to school. Buy my parents a house and make them stop working. Travel.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Buy my own island and move there.


Do you like running?_

 
I do, but I hate the feeling of my boobs moving when I run D:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Yes, and if there's sexual tension between us, the eye contact will scorch anyone around us. Quite interesting really.


An old friend, and all I would say is, "Do you wish it was me?"

Can you multitask?_

 
I can combine dancing/singing into any action, if that counts xD


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_If you could hold a conversation with a controversial person, who would it be and why?_

 
Condoleeza Rice. I would want her observations.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_What do love and hate that most about your life?_

 
Commitments. For both. 


If you could break away, would you?


----------



## couturesista (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Condoleeza Rice. I would want her observations.

Commitments. For both. 


If you could break away, would you?_

 
Hell to tha Yeah!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Condoleeza Rice. I would want her observations.

Commitments. For both. 


If you could break away, would you?_

 
Currently trying to :]

Are you listening to any music right now? If so, what?


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_Currently trying to :]

Are you listening to any music right now? If so, what?_

 
John Conlee. Common Man.  (I'd be genuinely surprised if any of you know that song.)


Where would you go?


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_Currently trying to :]

Are you listening to any music right now? If so, what?_

 
Yup--Robots in Disguise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you regret your messiest breakup?


----------



## couturesista (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_Currently trying to :]

Are you listening to any music right now? If so, what?_

 
Yep, ADELE, Make You Feel My Love

What's your dream career/job?


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_Yup--Robots in Disguise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you regret your messiest breakup?_

 
Only because in retrospect he and I realize we should have made more of an effort and not backed down.


Is there anyone you can't get out of your head right now?


----------



## couturesista (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_John Conlee. Common Man.  (I'd be genuinely surprised if any of you know that song.)


Where would you go?_

 
I would see the world through the eyes of someone who has not a care in the world.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_Yup--Robots in Disguise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Do you regret your messiest breakup?_

 
Oh god, I really do. Should have ended a long time before I did :[

What's your favorite food?


----------



## couturesista (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Only because in retrospect he and I realize we should have made more of an effort and not backed down.


Is there anyone you can't get out of your head right now?_

 
My DAD.

Biggest and Least Regret?


----------



## couturesista (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_Oh god, I really do. Should have ended a long time before I did :[

What's your favorite food?_

 
Right now I'm loving Arugula, bleu cheese and walnut salad! Yummo


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_My DAD.

Biggest and Least Regret?_

 
I can't think of anything I really truly regret.

The closest thing would be breaking up two people so I could get at that, but even then, I learned from it.

Do you have someone who you aren't afraid to be yourself around and you can literally tell everything to?


----------



## couturesista (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I can't think of anything I really truly regret.

The closest thing would be breaking up two people so I could get at that, but even then, I learned from it.

Do you have someone who you aren't afraid to be yourself around and you can literally tell everything to?_

 
My Boo! I'm typing and he's playing the Wii, can u feel the love!

Favorite Movie and why?


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_Oh god, I really do. Should have ended a long time before I did :[

What's your favorite food?_

 
Not a huge fan of food.  As long as it tastes moderately okay, is reasonably healthy for me, and doesn't  look/smell gross, whatever. 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_My DAD.

Biggest and Least Regret?_

 
Biggest? First marriage.
Least? First marriage, because I have my boys. 


If you could change anything in your past, would you?


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I can't think of anything I really truly regret.

The closest thing would be breaking up two people so I could get at that, but even then, I learned from it.

Do you have someone who you aren't afraid to be yourself around and you can literally tell everything to?_

 
Three people--two best friends and my mom.

Do you believe in fate?


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Do you have someone who you aren't afraid to be yourself around and you can literally tell everything to?_

 
I do. 

Do you crack your knuckles?


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Yep, ADELE, Make You Feel My Love

What's your dream career/job?_

 
Doing people's hair and makeup all day. Having fun, chatting with them, and making them feel good about themselves!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Only because in retrospect he and I realize we should have made more of an effort and not backed down.


Is there anyone you can't get out of your head right now?_

 
My SO and some pugs :3





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I can't think of anything I really truly regret.

The closest thing would be breaking up two people so I could get at that, but even then, I learned from it.

Do you have someone who you aren't afraid to be yourself around and you can literally tell everything to?_

 
I'm kind of like this with all of my friends. Even some people I haven't known for very long. I have a hard time not being myself, and I'm up for conversations about almost anything.


----------



## couturesista (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Not a huge fan of food.  As long as it tastes moderately okay, is reasonably healthy for me, and doesn't  look/smell gross, whatever. 

Biggest? First marriage.
Least? First marriage, because I have my boys. 


If you could change anything in your past, would you?_

 
Yeah, I would have taken college more seriously, but I take serious now.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I do. 

Do you crack your knuckles?_

 

Way to much.

When was the last time you had a non cereal-esque breakfast?


----------



## couturesista (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_Three people--two best friends and my mom.

Do you believe in fate?_

 
Yes, everything happens for a reason.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I do. 

Do you crack your knuckles?_

 
Nope

Do you bite your fingernails?


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_Three people--two best friends and my mom.

Do you believe in fate?_

 
yes, but I believe in free will too. 


Are you a text message addict?


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Way to much.

When was the last time you had a non cereal-esque breakfast?_

 
I don't eat breakfast and I don't bite my nails.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_yes, but I believe in free will too. 


Are you a text message addict?_

 






Do you prefer talking on the phone, or via text messages?


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_If you could hold a conversation with a controversial person, who would it be and why?_

 
My sister...I love her more than life...But sometimes conversations are difficult with her...she is always right...no matter the subject....and gets so frustrated if everyone does not agree with her viewpoint..which most times I don't...Times are good when we are just having fun and not talking serious...which is often...Now I'm teary....


Q:

Who is the one person past or present that you feel loved you better than no one else could ever?


----------



## couturesista (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_yes, but I believe in free will too. 


Are you a text message addict?_

 
Nope

What materialistic item can't you  live without ( so you think you can't)?


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_






Do you prefer talking on the phone, or via text messages?_

 
Neither.....email me or we will talk when I see ya


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_






Do you prefer talking on the phone, or via text messages?_

 
In person is my fave. But texts over phone. I always feel awkward over the phone, too business like.

What language do you love the sound of?


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_






Do you prefer talking on the phone, or via text messages?_

 
If I'm driving, I'll talk. If I'm folding laundry, I'll talk.
Otherwise, shoot me a text.


----------



## couturesista (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_My sister...I love her more than life...But sometimes conversations are difficult with her...she is always right...no matter the subject....and gets so frustrated if everyone does not agree with her viewpoint..which most times I don't...Times are good when we are just having fun and not talking serious...which is often...Now I'm teary....


Q:

Who is the one person past or present that you feel loved you better than no one else could ever?_

 
My Boo


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Nope

What materialistic item can't you live without ( so you think you can't)?_

 
Cellphone and a My own vehicle


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Q:

Who is the one person past or present that you feel loved you better than no one else could ever?_

 
An old friend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






But it wasn't right at the time. 

Can you change a flat?


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_In person is my fave. But texts over phone. I always feel awkward over the phone, too business like.

What language do you love the sound of?_

 

Spanish <3 It's so sexy.


----------



## couturesista (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_






Do you prefer talking on the phone, or via text messages?_

 
Neither

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_In person is my fave. But texts over phone. I always feel awkward over the phone, too business like.

What language do you love the sound of?_

 
French


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_
Favorite Movie and why?_

 
Silence Of the Lambs.
Idk why, but I've always loooved it :]

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_
If you could change anything in your past, would you?_

 
Nope. I suppose most things have made me who I am, and I'm happy with that.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_
Do you believe in fate?_

 
Not at all.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_
Do you crack your knuckles?_

 
Omg yes, and I hate it :[

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_
When was the last time you had a non cereal-esque breakfast?_

 
Valentine's day xD

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_

Are you a text message addict?_

 
I am D:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_

Do you prefer talking on the phone, or via text messages?_

 
Text. Phone conversations can be awkward sometimes.


----------



## couturesista (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_An old friend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





But it wasn't right at the time. 

Can you change a flat?_

 
Sure Can!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_In person is my fave. But texts over phone. I always feel awkward over the phone, too business like.

What language do you love the sound of?_

 
I have a Russian friend who can get in my panties anytime as long as she's speaking her native tongue when she does it. 
I have a friend who's Albanian and that's just a panty dropper.  
The voice is what matters, in either case. 


Do you stay cold?


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Can you change a flat?_

 

Yes ma'am! Haha this is a total free for all with all of us cool cats online at the same time, love it.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_
Do you stay cold?_

 
My feet and hands do. Everything else tends to warm up.

Do you think designer clothes are ever worth the price?


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_My feet and hands do. Everything else tends to warm up.

Do you think designer clothes are ever worth the price?_

 
Yes, depending on what we're talking about.  Good jeans usually wind up costing $$$ and it's worth it IMO to have them.

Do you get your nails/toes done?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I have a Russian friend who can get in my panties anytime as long as she's speaking her native tongue when she does it. 
I have a friend who's Albanian and that's just a panty dropper. 
The voice is what matters, in either case. 


Do you stay cold?_

 
If you mean temp-wise, then i do stay cold unless someone turns on a heater.
If you mean, mood-wise, then i can usually get over something like that.'
like i'll be angry with a friend and then before you know it, its like nothing ever happened.


Have you ever stalked someone?


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I have a Russian friend who can get in my panties anytime as long as she's speaking her native tongue when she does it. 
I have a friend who's Albanian and that's just a panty dropper.  
The voice is what matters, in either case. 


Do you stay cold?_

 
Hah, Russian is one of my languages, but I always feel like people hate the sound of it when they hear it, they make odd faces...ah well, chyort. 

Not really. I warm up fast.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_My feet and hands do. Everything else tends to warm up.

Do you think designer clothes are ever worth the price?_

 

I never pay full price. I think the MSRP is ridiculous, but I am an excellent shopper and weasel around it. Example: I bought a GORGEOUS Betsey Johnson bag today, brand new...for $30. MSRP is $115. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it is worth it to look hard and find what you want at the price you want.


If your life was a movie, what would the title be?


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_If you mean temp-wise, then i do stay cold unless someone turns on a heater.
If you mean, mood-wise, then i can usually get over something like that.'
like i'll be angry with a friend and then before you know it, its like nothing ever happened.


Have you ever stalked someone?_

 
Yes...there was a month in my past where I went a wee bit bonkers.  Thank heavens I snapped out of it and didn't harm anyone...most especially myself.


What's your 'go to' look when you're in a hurry?


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Do you get your nails/toes done?_

 
I get my nails done semi regularly.
I'm too embarrassed to get my toes done, though.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Have you ever stalked someone?_

 
I've stalked someone up until the actual going out and physically stalking them.

So I guess obsessed is a better way to put it.
Myspace, facebook, yearbooks, friends. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_What's your 'go to' look when you're in a hurry?_

 
Jeans, Tshirt, Cardigan.
Mascara and lipbalm.
Letsgo!

Do you think people are too paranoid about the internet?


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_If your life was a movie, what would the title be?_

 
Dichotomy.

If your life were a song who would sing it?


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_
Do you think designer clothes are ever worth the price?_

 
Depends on the item. Honestly, if I had the money I'd be buying lot's of it xD

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_
Do you get your nails/toes done?_

 
DO them myself, because it's fun!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_ 

Have you ever stalked someone?_

 
Yes ;-;


Would you ever shave your head?


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Dichotomy.

If your life were a song who would sing it?_

 
Robyn.
It would be amazing.

Do you ever listen to what someone says about a person, and use that to judge them before you actually meet them?


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_An old friend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





But it wasn't right at the time. 

Can you change a flat?_

 
Yes in under 3 mins My husband and I race...we're weird


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_What's your 'go to' look when you're in a hurry?_

 

What I did today for an effin' early rehearsal: neutral eyes (benefit cream shadow in RSVP) and a pink lip (forget the l/s.)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_
Do you think people are too paranoid about the internet?_

 
In many ways, yes. If you're smart about it you don't need to worry. If you're a fool who gives out every life detail to any random person, then you worry.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_
Would you ever shave your head?_

 

Nope, mostly because then I'd lose my job and like...never find another. (It's in my contract to not alter my appearance in any way. Sigh.)


What's your lifelong dream?


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Robyn.
It would be amazing.

Do you ever listen to what someone says about a person, and use that to judge them before you actually meet them?_

 
Somewhat. Not totally because I've learned the hard way that there are two sides to every story and they're both somewhat inaccurate, particularly when dealing with emotions and personality traits. 


Turquoise dress with taupe biker boots or the dress with bronze heels to the Fowler concert?


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_If your life was a movie, what would the title be?_

 
The Adventures of a lazy-ass weirdo.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_
What's your 'go to' look when you're in a hurry?_

 
Foundation, blush, and mascara, and a bright lippie :]

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_






Do you think people are too paranoid about the internet?_

 
I'm certainly not. I should be more paranoid...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_
If your life were a song who would sing it?_

 
Tom Waits, hopefully.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Somewhat. Not totally because I've learned the hard way that there are two sides to every story and they're both somewhat inaccurate, particularly when dealing with emotions and personality traits. 


Turquoise dress with taupe biker boots or the dress with bronze heels to the Fowler concert?_

 
Please do it with the boots. That would be so hot

Assuming the dress is somewhere at or above the knee.


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Turquoise dress with taupe biker boots or the dress with bronze heels to the Fowler concert?_

 
Turquoise dress with boots! That would be so hot.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 23, 2009)

Lol at us saying the same thing ^


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Please do it with the boots. That would be so hot

Assuming the dress is somewhere at or above the knee._

 
The boots are rad. They're the ones I posted on the blog back right after Christmas.  They are sexxay. 
And it's a short dress, like...right above the knee. And it's super cute. 

Do you guys enjoy concerts and dancing?


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Robyn.

Do you ever listen to what someone says about a person, and use that to judge them before you actually meet them?_

 
Yeah :/

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_






What's your lifelong dream?_

 
To help people feel good about themselves.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_
Turquoise dress with taupe biker boots or the dress with bronze heels to the Fowler concert?_

 
Show usssss :3



Have any weird health conditions?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_What's your 'go to' look when you're in a hurry?_

 
T-shirt, sweatpants, vans
blush and mascara

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_ 
Do you think people are too paranoid about the internet?_

 
yes... but the internet is DANGEROUS!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Dichotomy.

If your life were a song who would sing it?_

 
that one guy.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_Would you ever shave your head?_

 
no. i'd look horrible bald!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Do you ever listen to what someone says about a person, and use that to judge them before you actually meet them?_

 
i use that to get an idea about someone... but not judge them.


If yoiu could put a price tag on love, how much would it cost?
(and don't give some stupid answer like "love is priceless")


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Lol at us saying the same thing ^_

 
Great minds think alike! ;D

Favorite cuisine?


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_The boots are rad. They're the ones I posted on the blog back right after Christmas.  They are sexxay. 
And it's a short dress, like...right above the knee. And it's super cute. 

Do you guys enjoy concerts and dancing?_

 
oh my god. Please wear that with the boots. It would be perfect!

And I loveee concerts, and dancing! I hate how in highschool dances everyone just "grinds"
I love totally losing myself in the music and in the moment, and it's hard to do that with an ass in my crotch and a crotch in my ass.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_ 
If yoiu could put a price tag on love, how much would it cost?
(and don't give some stupid answer like "love is priceless")_

 
25.99 a month.


Stadium Concerts or "shows" (Standing, no designated seats or anything)


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_If yoiu could put a price tag on love, how much would it cost?
(and don't give some stupid answer like "love is priceless")_

 
$8.77
(The cost of the ticket to the play in which I fell in love with my ex.)


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_

Have any weird health conditions?_

 
None worth mentioning. 

If yoiu could put a price tag on love, how much would it cost?
100%.  Whatever is being offered in the name of love, it has to be 100%. Always.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_ If yoiu could put a price tag on love, how much would it cost?
(and don't give some stupid answer like "love is priceless")_

 
It would probably be really expensive, and I'd hope to find it on ebay or something.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_
Favorite cuisine?_

 
I like cheese and potatoes a lot xD
What kind of cuisine is that?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Stadium Concerts or "shows" (Standing, no designated seats or anything)_

 
Shows :]


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_Great minds think alike! ;D

Favorite cuisine?_

 
italian probably.


Are you a good singer? Good enough to make it past auditions on American Idol?


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_italian probably.


Are you a good singer? Good enough to make it past auditions on American Idol?_

 
Jesus Christ no.  I haven't that talent.

What's your talent?


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Are you a good singer? Good enough to make it past auditions on American Idol?_

 
I can sing well, but I'm used to choirs. I'm not sure how I'd do.

What's your favorite part of your body?


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_ 
Are you a good singer? Good enough to make it past auditions on American Idol?_

 
HELL no. I suck at singing. I can dance, I can play the flute, I can act, but singing...I sound like a goose getting strangled at puberty.

A romantic evening at home or a crazy ass night on the town?


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_What's your talent?_

 
Being a goober.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_A romantic evening at home or a crazy ass night on the town?_

 
Crazy night out


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_I can sing well, but I'm used to choirs. I'm not sure how I'd do.

What's your favorite part of your body?_

 
My back.
What's your least favorite part?


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_What's your talent?_

 
Ballet. :B

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_
What's your favorite part of your body?_

 
My feet. Not because *I* like them, but because without them my career would have been impossible.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Jesus Christ no.  I haven't that talent.

What's your talent?_

 
I can't think of one.
So I'm just gonna go with the easy answer and say makeup

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_I can sing well, but I'm used to choirs. I'm not sure how I'd do.

What's your favorite part of your body?_

 
My tummy

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_A romantic evening at home or a crazy ass night on the town?_

 
Romantic Evening at home with my SO
Crazy ass night with my best friends

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_My back.
What's your least favorite part?_

 
My thighs.
Would you rather be in front of or behind the camera ?


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_What's your least favorite part?_

 
NOT having hips, my back(I have scoliosis :[), and my ankles.


How do you cheer yourself up?


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_My back.
What's your least favorite part?_

 
Favorite
Stomach and lower back

Least 
My thighs


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_IWould you rather be in front of or behind the camera ?_

 
Behind it.


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_What's your least favorite part?_

 
My forehead. It's weird.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I can't think of one.

Would you rather be in front of or behind the camera ?_

 
Behind. I looove taking photos of other people. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_How do you cheer yourself up?_

 
Listening to music and talking to good friends. And makeup. And retail therapy. 

Favorite halloween costume you've worn?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_What's your talent?_

 
I'm good at imitating voices and doing different accents. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_What's your favorite part of your body?_

 
My manly legs.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_A romantic evening at home or a crazy ass night on the town?_

 
Crazy ass night on the town!!!


Who's your daddy?


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Would you rather be in front of or behind the camera ?_

 
In front, for sure.


Mac or PC?


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_Favorite halloween costume you've worn?_

 
SAILOR MOON! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Who's your daddy?_

 
Jerry >.>


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_In front, for sure.


Mac or PC?_

 
I prefer Mac but I have a PC.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_In front, for sure.


Mac or PC?_

 
PC for gaming.
Mac for everything else.

What's the longest you've ever spent dwelling on a situation?


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_
Mac or PC?_

 
Mac! *Is on her PowerBook* 

I'm a convert. My family still rejects me for choosing Macs.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_What's the longest you've ever spent dwelling on a situation?_

 
Like fourteen years :[

What is your worst habit?


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_What is your worst habit?_

 
So many...I am VERY self critical, so as a result I never think anything is good enough. Perfectionism. D:< 

On that note, I'm all icky from rehearsal...so I shall shower. Leading to my question:

Shower gel, soap, body wash, or all of the above?


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Are you a good singer? Good enough to make it past auditions on American Idol?_

 
Oh my gosh no!  Even if I could sing well I would NEVER audition for American Idol.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Would you rather be in front of or behind the camera ?_

 
Behind

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_How do you cheer yourself up?_

 
By going out with my friends.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_Favorite halloween costume you've worn?_

 
Alice in Wonderland.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_Mac or PC?_

 
PC

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_What's the longest you've ever spent dwelling on a situation?_

 
I spend way to much time dwelling on situations.  I really hate that!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_Shower gel, soap, body wash, or all of the above?_

 
I feel ridiculous saying all, but it's true xD

What's your favorite scent?


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_I feel ridiculous saying all, but it's true xD

What's your favorite scent?_

 
I don't have a favorite scent, but I do love when someone has a scent that they don't _try_ to achieve.

Assuming it isn't BO and it smells nice.

Do you prefer english/history or math/science?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_So many...I am VERY self critical, so as a result I never think anything is good enough. Perfectionism. D:< 

On that note, I'm all icky from rehearsal...so I shall shower. Leading to my question:

Shower gel, soap, body wash, or all of the above?_

 
What's the difference? I suppose all of the above pour moi.

What's your opinion on guys with tongue piercings???


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_What's your opinion on guys with tongue piercings???_

 





 do want.

What do you think of stretched lobes, and at what size do you think is "to big"


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Do you prefer english/history or math/science?_

 
English minus the history and chemistry

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_ What's your opinion on guys with tongue piercings???_

 
It makes me lol. I think most tongue people with tongue piercings seem goofy.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_What do you think of stretched lobes, and at what size do you think is "to big"_

 
I feel pretty neutral about them. As long as there's no way I can stick my hand through them, it's all good.

Do you take vitamins?


----------



## GreekChick (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_
Do you take vitamins?_

 
Yes, I take vitamins! GNC Women's Active. I need them because I'm a vegetarian and feel tired without them.


My question is: Do you often become jealous of other women? Do you look at what they own and tell yourself " Damn, I want this now! Why couldn't I find this before her?"


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Yes, I take vitamins! GNC Women's Active. I need them because I'm a vegetarian and feel tired without them.


My question is: Do you often become jealous of other women? Do you look at what they own and tell yourself " Damn, I want this now! Why couldn't I find this before her?"_

 
Well, I mean, if she has some nice shoes or really nice hair, I'll think " Cool, I want that". But I'm not a very jealous person.

Be honest. Have you ever used the N-Word(nigger)? Don't worry, I won't get angry.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Well, I mean, if she has some nice shoes or really nice hair, I'll think " Cool, I want that". But I'm not a very jealous person.

Be honest. Have you ever used the N-Word(nigger)? Don't worry, I won't get angry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes. Never seriously called someone one, though.

Do you take religion seriously? is it a big part of your life?


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Yes. Never seriously called someone one, though.

Do you take religion seriously? is it a big part of your life?_

 
Yes and no. I am VERY spiritual, but not in one organized sect.

What famous person do you share a bday with?


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_My question is: Do you often become jealous of other women? Do you look at what they own and tell yourself " Damn, I want this now! Why couldn't I find this before her?"_

 
I don't really get jealous. If somebody has something I like I'll try to find something similar.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Do you take religion seriously? is it a big part of your life?_

 
Not at all.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_What famous person do you share a bday with?_

 
Kelly Osbourne


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_
Kelly Osbourne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

OMG...is your bday Oct 27th? Mine is! :O


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_Yes and no. I am VERY spiritual, but not in one organized sect.

What famous person do you share a bday with?_

 
Tyra Banks <3

What do you think of Ed Hardy?


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_OMG...is your bday Oct 27th? Mine is! :O_

 
O.O It is!
Haha that's crazy!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_What do you think of Ed Hardy?_

 
I really like sunglasses from that brand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When's your birthday?


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 23, 2009)

December fourth 8D

Do you have any friends who you've known for 10+ years?


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_What do you think of Ed Hardy?_

 
Some stuff I lurrrrve, some stuff I could go without. I'm picky! But I like a lot of the shirts...

Have you ever been ice skating?


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Do you have any friends who you've known for 10+ years?_

 
Nope.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_Have you ever been ice skating?_

 
Yes, I love it 8D


What's your favorite holiday?


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_What's your favorite holiday?_

 
I...hm. Summer is my favorite season, so any holidays within that! But otherwise, Halloween. Because that is (our) birthday AND free candy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have you ever broken a bone?


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_
Have you ever broken a bone?_

 
I've fractured my pelvis and tailbone in several different places :[
Not fun.

What's your favorite color and why?


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_I've fractured my pelvis and tailbone in several different places :[
Not fun.

What's your favorite color and why?_

 
white... so fresh so clean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your first kiss... did you kiss them or they kiss you?


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_white... so fresh so clean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your first kiss... did you kiss them or they kiss you?_

 
He kissed me. His name was Romeo. Like his real name. No joke. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What is your favorite flower?


----------



## MissResha (Feb 23, 2009)

^^Fav flower is the calla lilly


q. Name one song and one movie that makes you cry


----------



## florabundance (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_q. Name one song and one movie that makes you cry_

 
Oh man...i'm an easy crier...but The Green Mile for movie. And Luther Vandross - Dance With My Father, for song.


Q. Who are/were your favourite celebrities or public figures ?


----------



## melozburngr (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_Yes and no. I am VERY spiritual, but not in one organized sect.

What famous person do you share a bday with?_

 
Wentworth Miller and Dana Carvey (if you don't count the year)

Who would you rather be with- a very wealthy, powerful person who was a horrible significant other but bought you everything you could dream of, or a sweet, poor, faithful person?


----------



## SuSana (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 

 
_Wentworth Miller and Dana Carvey (if you don't count the year)

Who would you rather be with- a very wealthy, powerful person who was a horrible significant other but bought you everything you could dream of, or a sweet, poor, faithful person?_

 
Sweet, poor, faithful.

On a scale of 1-10 how do you rate your life?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Sweet, poor, faithful.

On a scale of 1-10 how do you rate your life?_

 
I'm stressed out over school so, maybe a 6 for right now.


When was the last time you cried? And I mean, for real, bawling, tears flowing uncontrolably(sp?), nose driplets, get a head ache from crying so hard.


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_When was the last time you cried? And I mean, for real, bawling, tears flowing uncontrolably(sp?), nose driplets, get a head ache from crying so hard._

 
Last week. Someone basically told me my dancing was under par and sucked. Not something totally uncommon, but sometimes my thick skin breaks. =/

Have you ever quit a job?

(I have, in November, and I was NOT shutting up about it--the policy in ballet tends to be sit down and shut up, but I don't agree. LOL I have a bit of a mouth on me sometimes...)


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_When was the last time you cried? And I mean, for real, bawling, tears flowing uncontrolably(sp?), nose driplets, get a head ache from crying so hard._

 
Last March at Camp Everytown. Was intense.
I'm going again this March. :3

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_Have you ever quit a job?_

 
Never had a job :c

Have you ever been the victim of a nasty rumor?


----------



## SuSana (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_Last week. Someone basically told me my dancing was under par and sucked. Not something totally uncommon, but sometimes my thick skin breaks. =/

Have you ever quit a job?

(I have, in November, and I was NOT shutting up about it--the policy in ballet tends to be sit down and shut up, but I don't agree. LOL I have a bit of a mouth on me sometimes...)_

 
Yes, they said they were going to hire me permanently then decided the week before not to.  When they told me that I said peace out.  It was my first job and my feelings were hurt.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_


Have you the victim of a nasty rumor?_

 
Not that I know of!


Can money buy happiness?


----------



## SuSana (Feb 23, 2009)

double


----------



## claralikesguts (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Have you ever been the victim of a nasty rumor?_

 
yes. now everyone at school thinks i'm a major slut.
and i've never even had sex..







do you hold grudges?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claralikesguts* 

 
_yes. now everyone at school thinks i'm a major slut.
and i've never even had sex..






do you hold grudges?_

 
i try not to. its a waste of time. just let it be nd move on, i guess.

Who loves Orange soda?


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Who loves Orange soda?_

 
Kel.

Favorite colour of clothing to wear?


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Kel.

Favorite colour of clothing to wear?_

 
Black.

How much self control do you have?


----------



## pat (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_
How much self control do you have?_

 
Not much. hahaha.. 

Actually it depends. When it comes down to shopping, GOSH I have broken so many rules I put down for myself. 

Have you ever cheated on your significant other?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_Not much. hahaha.. 

Actually it depends. When it comes down to shopping, GOSH I have broken so many rules I put down for myself. 

Have you ever cheated on your significant other?_

 
Nope. And I hope that I never do.

 A baseball diamond is a square with side 90 ft. A batter hits the ball and runs toward first base with a speed of 25 ft/s.

(a) At what rate is his distance from second base decreasing when he is halfway to first base? m/s

(b) At what rate is his distance from third base increasing at the same moment? m/s


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_ 
When was the last time you cried? And I mean, for real, bawling, tears flowing uncontrolably(sp?), nose driplets, get a head ache from crying so hard._

 
Friday. We watched the movie "Wit" (with Emma Thompson) in class. It made me think of my boyfriend's mom, whom i never got to meet. I think of her everyday, but i don't like to think of her in that context.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claralikesguts* 

 
_do you hold grudges?_

 
Yes. I really awful like that.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Kel.

Favorite colour of clothing to wear?_

 
Green 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a pale red head with freckles. It;s very flattering on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_
Have you ever cheated on your significant other?_

 
Absolutely not. Never.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Be honest. Have you ever used the N-Word(nigger)? Don't worry, I won't get angry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nope, never ever. Only when relaying what a racist comment someone else has said. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Do you take religion seriously? is it a big part of your life?_

 
No. I do not believe in organized religion. In fact i _*strongly*_ dislike it. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_What famous person do you share a bday with?_

 
AARON CARTER ! WOOOT. lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_What do you think of Ed Hardy?_

 
I think it;'s such an obnoxious clothing line. Gift me a t shirt, some fabric paint and a bedazzler, and i could make you that crazy for 30$. 
My cousin (the self labeled Italian stallion) showed up at my (irish household) with a crazy crazy fashion mullet. giant diamond earings. tight tight acid washed jeans. LOTS of "bling", an ed hardy t shirt, and possibly eye liner. He's a pompous douche bag, and that is the kind of person i imagine when i think of ed hardy.


If you could pack up and move Anywhere in the world tomorrow, where would you move?


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_If you could pack up and move Anywhere in the world tomorrow, where would you move?_

 

Trieste! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What's your favorite drink (non alcoholic, alcoholic, or virgin version of alcoholic)?


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_What's your favorite drink (non alcoholic, alcoholic, or virgin version of alcoholic)?_

 
Water.

Do you go shopping to keep up with the seasons? Spring/summer and fall/winter, or do you consistently purchase things throughout the year?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Water.

Do you go shopping to keep up with the seasons? Spring/summer and fall/winter, or do you consistently purchase things throughout the year?_

 
not really.

why hasn't anyone answered my calculus question?


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Do you go shopping to keep up with the seasons? Spring/summer and fall/winter, or do you consistently purchase things throughout the year?_

 
YES. Although it isn't so much to keep up with trends as it is because...I have trouble keeping my hands off new makeup/clothes/shoes. D:

Did you ever have braces?


----------



## choozen1ne (Feb 24, 2009)

Did you ever have braces?[/quote]

Yes I had braces for 4 years , the only time I wore my retainer was to walk out of the office of the orthodontist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 after that I never had that thing in my mouth and my teeth have not moved at much since 


was there ever a time when you thought wearing makeup was pointless ?


----------



## aziajs (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *choozen1ne* 

 
_was there ever a time when you thought wearing makeup was pointless ?_

 
Yes, there are times when I think it's so silly.  I don't need it.  It's such a massive waste of money.  Then there are times when I love it and it excites me to get all done up whether I am just posting a FOTD or going out.

*Think back to all of your exes or people you dated or were involved with.  Who would you invite to dinner?  Why?  What would you talk about? *_You have to pick someone._


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_
*Think back to all of your exes or people you dated or were involved with.  Who would you invite to dinner?  Why?  What would you talk about? *You have to pick someone._

 
This guy Nick.
I wanna know why he has such low self esteem :c

Have you ever ignored someone for an extended period of time due to an argument, etc, even though you knew talking to them would work it out?


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Have you ever ignored someone for an extended period of time due to an argument, etc, even though you knew talking to them would work it out?_

 
Yes. It was because I knew I was wrong and didn't need to hear it from someone else after knowing it myself. Merrrrrrr.

What's the biggest obstacle you've had to work against in your life?


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_
*Think back to all of your exes or people you dated or were involved with.  Who would you invite to dinner?  Why?  What would you talk about? *You have to pick someone._

 
C. Because it was a relationship of firsts in so many ways. Everything. 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Have you ever ignored someone for an extended period of time due to an argument, etc, even though you knew talking to them would work it out?_

 
I try not to do that but yes, at least once or twice. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_What's the biggest obstacle you've had to work against in your life?_

 
Impatience. 



Have you ever met someone you've reacted to so strongly that the physical pull of the two of you together is more than you can stand?


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Have you ever met someone you've reacted to so strongly that the physical pull of the two of you together is more than you can stand?_

 

Oh yes. It was then that I understood the literal meaning of "electricity" in reference to attraction. It was like having a generator under my skin. 

What was the most trouble you got into as a kid?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_white... so fresh so clean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Your first kiss... did you kiss them or they kiss you?_

 
She kissed me.  Oh yeah, started off racy.  lol


----------



## GreekChick (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_Oh yes. It was then that I understood the literal meaning of "electricity" in reference to attraction. It was like having a generator under my skin. 

What was the most trouble you got into as a kid?_

 

The most trouble I got into as a kid was when I ran into an old woman from my neighborhood with my bicycle. I really bruised her and to this day I still can't believe  I was late in braking.

What is the one thing you think about all the time?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_The most trouble I got into as a kid was when I ran into an old woman from my neighborhood with my bicycle. I really bruised her and to this day I still can't believe I was late in braking.

What is the one thing you think about all the time?_

 
Ummm... makeup.
And waiting for those college acceptance/ rejection letters to start coming in the mail. eek!

How many pushups can you do?

(i used to be able to do about 40 in a row. now i can barely do 20. i'm so out of shape 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Ummm... makeup.
And waiting for those college acceptance/ rejection letters to start coming in the mail. eek!

How many pushups can you do?

(i used to be able to do about 40 in a row. now i can barely do 20. i'm so out of shape 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
I can do like..... 60? Something like that.

Do you play video games? ;3


----------



## couturesista (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I can do like..... 60? Something like that.

Do you play video games? ;3_

 
I'm addicted to Tetris and Dr. Mario for Wii!

Are you bored right now?


----------



## Manda-la (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I'm addicted to Tetris and Dr. Mario for Wii!

Are you bored right now?_

 
Just a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What's your favourite song as of right now?


----------



## couturesista (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Manda-la* 

 
_Just a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What's your favourite song as of right now?_

 
I'm sorry but I can't get enough of ADELE and I'm playing Solange's CD on my computer.

What cures boredom? Can ya'll tell i'm bored as hell?


----------



## Manda-la (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I'm sorry but I can't get enough of ADELE and I'm playing Solange's CD on my computer.

What cures boredom? Can ya'll tell i'm bored as hell?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I really like Adele 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And honestly sleep but it's too early for that yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have you ever dated a twin? (My boyfriend is a twin!)


----------



## choozen1ne (Feb 25, 2009)

What's your favourite song as of right now?
 Kind of Hard to Decide but i will say Kanye West Heartless or Linkin Parks Leave Out All The Rest - I am always behind on my music by a couple of months 

What are your views on fake designer bags ?


----------



## ninaxmac (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *choozen1ne* 

 
_What's your favourite song as of right now?
 Kind of Hard to Decide but i will say Kanye West Heartless or Linkin Parks Leave Out All The Rest - I am always behind on my music by a couple of months 

What are your views on fake designer bags ?_

 
HATE THEM!!....I'm not rich at all and own NO designer bags bc I feel like if I can't afford it then it's not for me at the time. I'd much rather pay for the real thing if I come to the point where I can afford them.


Victoria's Secret or Bath and Body Works?


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ninaxmac* 

 
_Victoria's Secret or Bath and Body Works?_

 
Both! VC lingerie and perfume, B&BW shower products and lotion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What did you first learn how to cook?


----------



## ms.marymac (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_Both! VC lingerie and perfume, B&BW shower products and lotion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What did you first learn how to cook?_

 
Scrambled eggs...my dad taught me, and said it was an art...ha ha.   I actually used to play "cooking show" when I was little.  I pretended I was a chef and taught my viewers how to cook different meals. My mom still doesn't know I wasted food messing around like that. 

What is your biggest pet peeve?

Oh, and I am bad-I have not read the whole thread.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_....What is your biggest pet peeve?...._

 
Rude and disrespectful people.  Most irritating behaviours in others are born of these two things.



Q: What is your home country and if you could live in any other country, which would it be?


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Q: What is your home country and if you could live in any other country, which would it be?_

 
My home country is the United States. If I could live in another country, I'd live in the Netherlands, Amsterdam to be exact.

If you knew you would die in 5 minutes, who would you contact in your last minutes? How would you prioritize your 5 minutes?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_...If you knew you would die in 5 minutes, who would you contact in your last minutes? How would you prioritize your 5 minutes?_

 

I would call my dad (he lives in another state), but I would want to be at home with my DH and our pets.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_My home country is the United States. If I could live in another country, I'd live in the Netherlands, Amsterdam to be exact.

If you knew you would die in 5 minutes, who would you contact in your last minutes? How would you prioritize your 5 minutes?_

 
go out with a bang, if ya know what i'm sayin.... jk

do you ever wish racism was completely eliminated?


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_do you ever wish racism was completely eliminated?_

 

YES. Absolutely. Ergh.

Have you ever fallen asleep in public (outside of class)?


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_YES. Absolutely. Ergh.

Have you ever fallen asleep in public (outside of class)?_

 
At one time I could fall asleep anytime and anywhere. Of course, I was in the Army then, and sleep was a valuable commodity. 

Would you rather shower or bathe?


----------



## Hilly (Feb 26, 2009)

I would rather shower for cleaning purposes. But my number one way to relax is a bath.

Would you rather have sex with a really ugly, gross person- or never have sex again?


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_At one time I could fall asleep anytime and anywhere. Of course, I was in the Army then, and sleep was a valuable commodity. 

Would you rather shower or bathe?_

 
Oh, that's tough. Really tough. Hm. After a long rehearsal or ANY day in the summer (when I have class from 8 AM till 4 PM followed by rehearsal till 10 PM, so a 14 hour day) I always take a bath. That way I dump a buttload (haha, because taken internally it's a laxative) of epsom salt into the tub (to soothe muscle pain.) For normal days I just shower though.

Do you keep a journal of any kind?


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_Oh, that's tough. Really tough. Hm. After a long rehearsal or ANY day in the summer (when I have class from 8 AM till 4 PM followed by rehearsal till 10 PM, so a 14 hour day) I always take a bath. That way I dump a buttload (haha, because taken internally it's a laxative) of epsom salt into the tub (to soothe muscle pain.) For normal days I just shower though.

Do you keep a journal of any kind?_

 
nothing of substance.  I won't write anything I expect to be kept private.

What did you eat today?


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_nothing of substance. I won't write anything I expect to be kept private.

What did you eat today?_

 
I had a piece of baked chicken and salad


What color are your tootsies painted right now


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_nothing of substance.  I won't write anything I expect to be kept private.

What did you eat today?_

 
Uh ohs...:
Breakfast: Coffee (French roast, dark) and a Chocolate Croissant
Lunch: Weird I know but I had a craving...Chocolate cream of wheat. 
Dinner: Hot french bread with a bit of butter, an enormous salad and roasted thin cut pork chops I cooked.
...Followed by the coffee I am drinking.

Favorite dessert?


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_Uh ohs...:
Breakfast: Coffee (French roast, dark) and a Chocolate Croissant
Lunch: Weird I know but I had a craving...Chocolate cream of wheat. 
Dinner: Hot french bread with a bit of butter, an enormous salad and roasted thin cut pork chops I cooked.
...Followed by the coffee I am drinking.

Favorite dessert?_

 
cupcakes. But I almost never indulge.

guilty pleasure?


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_
guilty pleasure?_

 
Cupcakes.
Or taking dirty pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Favorite time of the day?


----------



## fintia (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_italian probably.


Are you a good singer? Good enough to make it past auditions on American Idol?_

 
I don't want to brag but I sang for a living back in my country.. Now here in the states I sing but at my church
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I play the guitar and i'm songwriter too.. I dunno what I would do without music
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!

Favorite smell?


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Cupcakes.
Or taking dirty pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Favorite time of the day?_

 
Evening + night. I don't like afternoons. Mornings are okay if I'm not forced to wake up early!

Dressed to the nines or dressed down?


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fintia* 

 
_I don't want to brag but I sang for a living back in my country.. Now here in the states I sing but at my church
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I play the guitar and i'm songwriter too.. I dunno what I would do without music
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!

Favorite smell?_

 
Lemon and cane sugar with a little bit of athlete thrown in. Yum.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_Evening + night. I don't like afternoons. Mornings are okay if I'm not forced to wake up early!

Dressed to the nines or dressed down?_

 
Most of my life is dressed down, and even when I'm dressed up, I look dressed down but more expensive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Long mermaid waves or short funky hair?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I had a piece of baked chicken and salad


What color are your tootsies painted right now_

 
For Audrey.


Why is insomnia such a whore?


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_
Long mermaid waves or short funky hair?

Why is insomnia such a whore?_

 

I have long mermaid waves, but I want short funky hair! I like both. Never had it short though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Insomnia is a whore because it runs around messing with everyone it can. D:< 

Do you have a song stuck in your head right now?


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_I have long mermaid waves, but I want short funky hair! I like both. Never had it short though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Insomnia is a whore because it runs around messing with everyone it can. D:< 

Do you have a song stuck in your head right now?_

 
Out of Hand. - Gary Stewart, and Atmosphere - Shoulda Known.


big dogs or small ones?


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Out of Hand. - Gary Stewart, and Atmosphere - Shoulda Known.


big dogs or small ones?_

 
Big! I love great danes, they're amazing dogs. or huskies.

do your makeup in front of your window or inside the bathroom?


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_do your makeup in front of your window or inside the bathroom?_

 
For the moment, I'm mostly in the bathroom, but after I move  ( next month, yipee!) I'm getting an extra room  that will serve as my craft and vanity room. I'm gonna get a nice vanity or suitable desk and plop it right by a window... can't wait!


What has been the best thing you've gotten in a really good sale?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_For the moment, I'm mostly in the bathroom, but after I move ( next month, yipee!) I'm getting an extra room that will serve as my craft and vanity room. I'm gonna get a nice vanity or suitable desk and plop it right by a window... can't wait!


What has been the best thing you've gotten in a really good sale?_

 

i bought a dress that was originally 200 bucks for $20. And I get lots of compliments on the dress too.

How tall are you?


----------



## emmy282 (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_i bought a dress that was originally 200 bucks for $20. And I get lots of compliments on the dress too.

How tall are you?_

 
I'm 1.77 m, I think that's 5 feet 8 inches?

What's your dream job?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_....big dogs or small ones?_

 
It depends.  I tend to like hounds, but there are a few exceptions.  Here's my faves:

Rhodesian Ridgebacks
Great Danes
Scottish and Irish Deer Hounds
Whippets (If I ever got a Whippet, you know I would name it Devo)
Corgies
Weimaraner
Thai Ridgebacks
Pharoah Hounds (They bark in hieroglyphics)
Greyhounds
Basenjis
Ibizian Hounds

I love dogs with blue coats.


Q: Name one bad thing that the area you live in is known for.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_It depends. I tend to like hounds, but there are a few exceptions. Here's my faves:

Rhodesian Ridgebacks
Great Danes
Scottish and Irish Deer Hounds
Whippets (If I ever got a Whippet, you know I would name it Devo)
Corgies
Weimaraner
Thai Ridgebacks
Pharoah Hounds (They bark in hieroglyphics)
Greyhounds
Basenjis
Ibizian Hounds

I love dogs with blue coats.


Q: Name one bad thing that the area you live in is known for._

 
it smells like horse poo.

who do you personally think has the best makeup skills on Specktra


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_it smells like horse poo.

who do you personally think has the best makeup skills on Specktra_

 
Omg, I know where you live, right near me--I drive by your town every Tues/Thurs/Sat for ballet class haha!

Hmm....Snowkei has AMAZING skillz. But then...so does Shimmer. And you. And Krasevayadancer...and...you know what, I think everyone has damn awesome skills.

When was the last time you honest to goodness screamed, out of frustration or fear?


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_Omg, I know where you live, right near me--I drive by your town every Tues/Thurs/Sat for ballet class haha!

Hmm....Snowkei has AMAZING skillz. But then...so does Shimmer. And you. And Krasevayadancer...and...you know what, I think everyone has damn awesome skills.

When was the last time you honest to goodness screamed, out of frustration or fear?_

 
Probably a few weeks ago. I bottle stuff in and something of mines was missing cause someone in my house had moved it. 



Weird question but...does anyone else besides myself not generally like eating cheese?


----------



## User93 (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_Probably a few weeks ago. I bottle stuff in and something of mines was missing cause someone in my house had moved it. 



Weird question but...does anyone else besides myself not generally like eating cheese?_

 
I'm not a cheese fan at all too.. I do eat it, but practically never ever just cheese by itself as my friends do.

Your "best friends" here at specktra? Or just people you like and find nice?


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't really talk to anyone on Specktra beyond makeup chit chat. I think everyone is lovely though!

Do you feel awkward letting others pay for you? (Meals, tickets, drink etc)


----------



## Rennah (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_nothing of substance.  I won't write anything I expect to be kept private.

What did you eat today?_

 
Breakfast: bacon, fried eggs, 1 piece whole wheat toast
Lunch: Chocolate Chocolate Chip muffin ... warmed up, with margarine
Dinner: Spaghetti and meatballs (on the side) with Parmesan cheese
And I've been drinking a lot of juice.

What is your relationship with your parents like?


----------



## kdemers1221 (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_
What music artist/band can you listen to nonstop forever and ever without getting tired of it?_

 

Anything by Jack Johnson. 

Besides make-up, what is your other guilty pleasure???


----------



## fintia (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kdemers1221* 

 
_Anything by Jack Johnson. 

Besides make-up, what is your other guilty pleasure???_

 
CLOTHING>> I love clothes!!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kdemers1221* 

 
_Anything by Jack Johnson. 

Besides make-up, what is your other guilty pleasure???_

 
porn.


jk... i'd say greasy junk food. but i'm trying to lose weight so... i have to pry myself off of meatlovers pizza, in-n-out cheesburgers, hot fudge sundaes, macaroni and cheese etc.


what's your favorite movie of ALL TIME!?


----------



## kdemers1221 (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_

Mac or PC?_

 

mac. for sure. i will never own another PC.


Favorite season and why???


----------



## kdemers1221 (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Q: Name one bad thing that the area you live in is known for._

 

oh gosh... the area around my school is crime central. theres a lot of robberies and car break ins. my school sends out emails about every crime and at 1 point it was like an email a day for 3 weeks with reported crimes in them. and on valentines day my boyfriend's car was broken into they stole his subs, amp, and gps. like $1200 worth of stuff. needless to say he wasn't very pleasent on valentines day.


Q: If you could have lived during another time period, when would it be?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 28, 2009)

^^^ the 70s!


what's your shoe size?


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_^^^ the 70s!


what's your shoe size?_

 
34.5-37.5 in climbing shoes
6 in running shoes
7 in heels


What's on your agenda for tonight?


----------



## GreekChick (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_34.5-37.5 in climbing shoes
6 in running shoes
7 in heels


What's on your agenda for tonight?_

 
Tonight I'm net lurking in my pj's, on my big comfy couch. I might possible have some late night cereal later on.


What's your biggest phobia?


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Tonight I'm net lurking in my pj's, on my big comfy couch. I might possible have some late night cereal later on.


What's your biggest phobia?_

 
crunchy bugs. or midgets. 



Do you crack your knuckles?


----------



## GreekChick (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes I do, and I thoroughly enjoy it.

What is your weakness?


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_What is your weakness?_

 
Sweets.
Give me a cupcake and I will do whatever you want ;-;

Do you read for fun?


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Yes I do, and I thoroughly enjoy it.

What is your weakness?_

 
An underdog.


How do you resist temptation?


----------



## aziajs (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_An underdog.


How do you resist temptation?_

 
I don't because I am too indulgent and lack willpower.

What were you doing a year ago today?


----------



## GreekChick (Feb 28, 2009)

A year ago, today, I was at Disneyland with my bf.

When was the last time you cried, and why?


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I don't because I am too indulgent and lack willpower.

What were you doing a year ago today?_

 
Probably climbing.  Or playing baseball with the boys.


How do you release frustration?


----------



## kdemers1221 (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Probably climbing.  Or playing baseball with the boys.


How do you release frustration?_

 

Um...I just cry and then it's done and I can move on.


Q: If you could redo one moment in your life, what would it be and why?


----------



## CaraAmericana (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kdemers1221* 

 
_Um...I just cry and then it's done and I can move on.


Q: If you could redo one moment in your life, what would it be and why?_

 


The day my son was born and I met him for the first time, because I am starting to forget the little things. 


Q: If you could take one book character's life and have it be yours for however length of time, who would you chose and for how long?


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_The day my son was born and I met him for the first time, because I am starting to forget the little things. 


Q: If you could take one book character's life and have it be yours for however length of time, who would you chose and for how long?_

 
I would be Tatyana from "Yevgeny Onegin" by Pushkin. But only for really the last scene. Not because it's happy or sad, but because of the absolute passion contained in that last interaction between her and Onegin. Kills me every time.

If someone you didn't know at all came up to you in a restaurant and said, "Take a mini vacation with me this weekend." Would you?


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_I would be Tatyana from "Yevgeny Onegin" by Pushkin. But only for really the last scene. Not because it's happy or sad, but because of the absolute passion contained in that last interaction between her and Onegin. Kills me every time.

If someone you didn't know at all came up to you in a restaurant and said, "Take a mini vacation with me this weekend." Would you?_

 
LOL no.
I would honestly consider it though, if they were sincere, or at least I would consider it for 2.8 seconds. 

When do you feel sexy?


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_LOL no.
I would honestly consider it though, if they were sincere, or at least I would consider it for 2.8 seconds. 

When do you feel sexy?_

 

Haha same though, I would actually consider it, but not do it.  

That is a good question. When do I feel sexy? Hmm...I think when I feel like ME, not putting on my mask for work or other occasions. Although in my work I do feel very sexy sometimes, but it's always in the context of playing/portraying someone else, so it isn't really ME. So usually at home, when I can let it all out.

What does your bed look like?


----------



## TexasBelle (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_What does your bed look like?_

 
Let's see . . . our bed is queen sized, no actual bed frame, mattress and box springs sit directly on the floor. Still using the same bookcase headboard that I had as a child. I never "make the bed" but I do change the sheets once a week. We each have our own comforter, so right now, if you were to peek in our bedroom, you'd see pale green sheets on the bed, a navy blue comforter on one side, and a dark burgundy comforter on the other side . . . and a whole mess of pillows in various pillow cases. We don't care what it looks like, as long as we're comfortable. And since we each have our own comforter, there's no "fighting for the blanket" in the middle of the night.

So . . . a question for the next person. Do you talk about and complain about your job when you are off work? Or do you "leave your work at the door" when you head home for the day/evening/night?


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 1, 2009)

I  love my job, so I never really complain about it.


Are you drunk texting right now?


----------



## sharkbytes (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I love my job, so I never really complain about it.


Are you drunk texting right now?_

 
Lol, nope.  I don't drink, but I am notorious for random text messages.


What is your favorite sport/team to watch and why?


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 1, 2009)

The Dallas Cowboys or the Texas Rangers because they're in my hometown and I love football and baseball. 



If I can't pass a field sobriety test why can I still type?????


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_The Dallas Cowboys or the Texas Rangers because they're in my hometown and I love football and baseball. 



If I can't pass a field sobriety test why can I still type?????_

 
LOL Because God's entertainment is removing the ability to function normally but still allowing everyone to text and call people. Or in my experience, text my exes about how "mmom nevr lked u god thought bstardly!!!" I love how I called my ex an adjective. Fantastic.

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 1, 2009)

^ shower. Do some home work. Eat dinner.  Possibly hint at my friend that she's being a bit of a C yoU Next Tuesday at the moment.  Laundry. Snuggling my kitty cat.

What has been you're most serious injury to date?  This includes self inflicted, accidents or surgeries.


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_^ shower. Do some home work. Eat dinner.  Possibly hint at my friend that she's being a bit of a C yoU Next Tuesday at the moment.  Laundry. Snuggling my kitty cat.

What has been you're most serious injury to date?  This includes self inflicted, accidents or surgeries._

 
Humm. Good question. Never been in surgery, but have had a lot of injuries:
-Sprained both ankles about 4 times each
-Dislocated both shoulders at least three times
-Fractured fifth metatarsal
-Broke right arm
-Pulled about every muscle in my body
-Bruised toenails
-Iliotibial band syndrome from straining
-Stress fracture right tibia
-Misaligned my back/rib cage 

Nothing too serious though, thank goodness! 


Do you wear socks around the house?


----------



## kariii (Mar 1, 2009)

sometimes but never sleep in them.



Would you be able to give up coffee for 30 dayS?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kariii* 

 
_sometimes but never sleep in them.



Would you be able to give up coffee for 30 dayS?_

 
Yeah, because i don't drink coffee.

Are you more booksmart or Street smart?


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Mar 1, 2009)

^Street smart. I'd much rather discuss things than take a test on them. Real intelligence isn't getting good grades, IMO.

Do you read any magazines regularly?


----------



## Hilly (Mar 1, 2009)

I read magazines all the time...Cosmo, Glamour, Allure, Weight watchers

Do you want any plastic surgery?


----------



## aziajs (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I read magazines all the time...Cosmo, Glamour, Allure, Weight watchers

Do you want any plastic surgery?_

 
If there was a procedure to remove stretch marks I would do it.  If I could get my breasts, lifted or augmented or something I would do it.

Ever done any illicit drugs?


----------



## SuSana (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_If there was a procedure to remove stretch marks I would do it.  If I could get my breasts, lifted or augmented or something I would do it.

Ever done any illicit drugs?_

 
Nope.

Ever been on TV?


----------



## Hilly (Mar 1, 2009)

yea- a few times. I met Ruth Handler in Chicago for Barbie's 35th anniversary when I was like 9. And I dressed up like a Barbie and got on TV.

What has been your favorite age?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 1, 2009)

Had some good times being 9 years old. GOOD times. :/


ever gotten into a physical fight?


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Had some good times being 9 years old. GOOD times. :/


ever gotten into a physical fight?_

 
Not really. My words are enough to knock people unconscious. D:

Favorite weather?


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 1, 2009)

Well, my favorite seasons are spring and fall, so for fall, cool, crisp and somewhat sunny. Light jacket weather. The kind that just gets your cheeks burning.
Spring; i love those bright sunny days when the air is kinda cool, the sun is beaming down and you can hear the snow trickling away.

What's the most trouble you've ever been in?
ie; at school, at work, with your parents, with the law etc.


btw turns out my friend wasnt being nuts. Facebook just failed us all. I swear, facebook will be the end of society as we know it


----------



## Hilly (Mar 2, 2009)

Here is a doozy. I am a notorious prank caller. Well I randomly called some chick i didnt know and was saying I was going to kick her ass blah blah blah (i was 18 at the time). A few days later, my friend (who used three way on her phone to do the call) received a call from a police detective asking us about the call. Apparently, this chick's grandma was murdered and their trailor was blown up in Indiana (where I was going to school). 
Yea...fortunately, my mom was dating a cop so I got out of it. But it was SCARY. I got grounded at the age of 18.

Do you ever get jealous of your best friend?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_...Favorite weather?_

 
50-60 degrees, overcast skies, flat light and raining or high 70s, no humidity, sun and a slight breeze.  

What movie do you watch over and over?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Do you ever get jealous of your best friend?_

 
my best girl friend is an amazing dancer and i cant dance at all. she'll teach me dance moves and i just cant do them.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_What movie do you watch over and over?_

 
To Wong Fu Thanks For Everything, Julie Newmar. One of my favorite movies.


----------



## TexasBelle (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_What movie do you watch over and over?_

 
"The Big Sleep" with Lauren Bacall and Humphrey Bogart. I almost have the whole script memorized - I've watched it A LOT. Lauren Bacall is the most beautiful actress ever, in my opinion. 

So, here's a question - What's your current favorite YouTube video?


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TexasBelle* 

 
_"The Big Sleep" with Lauren Bacall and Humphrey Bogart. I almost have the whole script memorized - I've watched it A LOT. Lauren Bacall is the most beautiful actress ever, in my opinion. 

So, here's a question - What's your current favorite YouTube video?_

 

I LOVE Lauren Bacall! And all older movies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hmm...The Concert choreographed by Jerome Robbins. The Mistake Waltz, namely. Basically a farcical little dance where the dancers have no clue what they're doing, therefore mucking up the ballet hilariously! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YouTube - El Concierto


What do you order at the local coffee shop/tea shop/malt shop?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TexasBelle* 

 
_....So, here's a question - What's your current favorite YouTube video?_

 
YouTube - Dramatic Cat

There is also one other, but it may be a bit too abrasive for some, so I'll keep it to myself (and Shimmer)


----------

